# Disposables,no ice



## ooogz (22/8/22)

Hey guys.so I got 2 disposables. Both stores told me that both of them didn't have that ice but unfortunately both of them do. I can't stand the ice. Literally gives me brain freeze especially if I drink something after. I'm looking for disposables without ice or that cooling stuff if any one knows of any out there? I prefer the 4000+ puffs and rechargeable ones. I like the simplicity of the disposables but the ice kills it for me.

Thanks

I got the vapengin strawberry ice cream and the Energy strawberry donut. 

Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (22/8/22)

ooogz said:


> Hey guys.so I got 2 disposables. Both stores told me that both of them didn't have that ice but unfortunately both of them do. I can't stand the ice. Literally gives me brain freeze especially if I drink something after. I'm looking for disposables without ice or that cooling stuff if any one knows of any out there? I prefer the 4000+ puffs and rechargeable ones. I like the simplicity of the disposables but the ice kills it for me.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...



@ooogz I can't stand ice either and the only dispo which I can vape is Vozol - Strawberry Ice Cream. Don't be misled by the name, as it isn't icy at all. 
A friend of mine doesn't like ice either, and she too vapes it. Vape King and Vaperite sell it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (22/8/22)

ooogz said:


> Hey guys.so I got 2 disposables. Both stores told me that both of them didn't have that ice but unfortunately both of them do. I can't stand the ice. Literally gives me brain freeze especially if I drink something after. I'm looking for disposables without ice or that cooling stuff if any one knows of any out there? I prefer the 4000+ puffs and rechargeable ones. I like the simplicity of the disposables but the ice kills it for me.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


Unfortunately that's a tough one. All disposables I had and had seen from other Vapers has ice in it. I'm not a disposable fan but sometimes I have to use them and I don't do too well with ice also.


----------



## 1mm1 (24/8/22)

ooogz said:


> Hey guys.so I got 2 disposables. Both stores told me that both of them didn't have that ice but unfortunately both of them do. I can't stand the ice. Literally gives me brain freeze especially if I drink something after. I'm looking for disposables without ice or that cooling stuff if any one knows of any out there? I prefer the 4000+ puffs and rechargeable ones. I like the simplicity of the disposables but the ice kills it for me.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


Checkout the Vozol Alien 5000 range. Quite a few of non ice flavours.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

